# Maxi-Jet Pro q



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So what is the difference between these three applications??

Max Flow in Powerhead Mode: 110GPH
Max Flow in Circulation Mode: 500GPH
Max Head Height in Utility Mode: 3'

Is this enough flow as a replacement for my koralia 425 nano for my 29g biocube? Seems like it adds 75gph extra for circulation vs the 425. too much?



> Maxi-Jet Pro 400 Powerhead J&L Aquatics uses and endorses this product!
> 
> Maxi-Jet Pro 400 Powerhead
> 
> ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No...just...NO!!!
Don't ever use a MJ as a powerhead in a saltwater tank....just...no! 
I think I am biased....

The MJ does a better job as a general workhorse pump than a powerhead since there are alot of drawbacks to it being in a tank. 
First...it's bulky and big when setup as a powerhead
Next...it's loud!!
Then...a powerhead gets its water from all around the impeller, reducing the incoming suction. A MJ has a smaller hole to suck water in and that hole might get clogged by a snail or other critter
Lastly...The flow pattern on a MJ isn't really the best.

I would stick with a real powerhead and not a mutli-functional pump.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

DOH! already placed the order.

But to be honest, it will be a backup to my Koralia Nano 425. I think this will be better suited to mixing saltwater and pumping my saltwater into the tank (I go small bucket by small bucket right now).



altcharacter said:


> No...just...NO!!!
> Don't ever use a MJ as a powerhead in a saltwater tank....just...no!
> I think I am biased....
> 
> ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't buy MJ manufactured by Marineland which is actually made in China. Very loud when it is used with a reactor (i.e. with restricted flow). The one by Cobalt is the original made in Italy - dead silent!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

my MJ work horse is great for mixing salt/pumping water etc. I have one on the frag tank for a powerhead and it works well.


----------

